# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  UnHackMe

## HATTIFNATTOR

Коммерческая утилита от компании Greatis software, предназначенная для обнаружения и удаления вредоносного ПО, скрывающего свое присутствие в системе.

 *Загрузить пробную версию*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Случайно попал на их сайт.

Появилось еще несколько версий.

----------


## ingvarr

Поставил вчера UnHackMe, а сегодня переустанавливал систему. После запуска и сканирования (насколько я понял, там ещё и интегрированный антивирус в нём?) он нашёл с десяток подозрительных файлов, руткитов, с его точки зрения. Которые я, ничтоже сумняшеся, немедленно с радостью и удалил. Результат: серьёзный, но непонятный сбой в работе RAID0. Слава Богу, без потери данных, что и непонятно... Пришлось принимать крайне радикальные меры.
Я никоим образом не грешу на саму программу, возможно, она и хорошая. Но очень хотелось бы понять, почему так у меня получилось-то... И, в конце концов, научиться ею пользоваться!
Или чем-то другим, с такими же функциями... Уж больно напугало меня прочитанное по эти руткиты!

----------


## borka

> Уж больно напугало меня прочитанное по эти руткиты!


Так а на что он ругался-то?  Может, это было что-то полезное?

----------


## ingvarr

> Так а на что он ругался-то?  Может, это было что-то полезное?


 - Вполне возможно, что и полезное. Ну дык руткиты под полезное и макируются! Разве нет? И потом, там есть кнопка с оценкой файлов на опасность. Если он говорит, что файл опасен с вероятностью 95% - как тут не удалить??? :Cheesy:  И, насколько я знаю, нужные файлы система не даст удалить, а тут они легко удалились...

----------


## borka

> Ну дык руткиты под полезное и макируются! Разве нет?


Руткиты просто маскируются. 




> И потом, там есть кнопка с оценкой файлов на опасность. Если он говорит, что файл опасен с вероятностью 95% - как тут не удалить??? И, насколько я знаю, нужные файлы система не даст удалить, а тут они легко удалились...

----------


## Zabyl_pass

хз у меня эта прога обнаружила нод 32 и каспера как вирусы, руткит, и еще что-то такое грозное) ну как ей тут не поверить  :Cheesy:

----------


## Surfer

Я нелюблю вспоминать одного человечка, но насчёт унхакми с ним согласен на 100% - поделка, да ещё непонятно за что деньги просит %)

----------


## Lamazz

она же жестно пишет, что Un-хакать нужно именно её

----------

